# Need help rod & Reel for bottom fishing



## Michael G. (Aug 22, 2012)

I need some advice on a good rod and reel for bottom fishing in the gulf. The rig will only be used for bottom fishing. I would like to spend $200.00 or less for both and would prefer a level wind reel. What do you use or what would you suggest. Thanks


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

$200 is an odd price point really. Not enough for something like a tyrnos or saltist or anything like that but plenty enough for a basic Penn 4/0.

What I would do is try to find a good shape made in USA Penn 113h 4/0 and rod on craigslist. You should be able to do that for around $100 or even less. Put some fresh 50# MONO on it and youre good to go.

If you dont mind a spinning set up, get a new Penn Spinfisher V 6500 and an ugly stick tiger lite rod, fill with 40-50# braid and you have a set up that you can use from anything to bottom fishing to jigging even trolling and as a pitch set up. This will run you a hair over $200. I am a HUGE fan of my V 5500 on my ugly stick tiger lite. Its relatively cheap, versatile and STRONG. I caught my second largest red snapper on it and Ive stopped bobos in their tracks while jigging with it.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Yeah as far as levelwind goes, the penn 330 is the sme size as the 4/0 or 113 and it is level wind. I bought a few of those two plus some 6/0. Just me though.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

More versital is a 7K Penn Battle with a heavy jigging ugly stick. You'll love it!:notworthy:


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

+2 on the ugly stik tiger lite, best rod under $125 for bottom fishing. I have not used the conventional tiger rods but I'm sure they're great also and with an older model penn levelwind would be a great combo. 

I don't know why you'd want a level wind but I agree a spinning reel would be better if you wanna go that route.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

I might put my 2 cents in for a Penn 320 GT. It's smaller than the 4/0 or 330 which I like on a kayak but its plenty big for anything you're likely to encounter. I think its around $100 and then just find a good rod for 'bout $100 and you're good.


----------

